# FreeBSD Toolchain



## balanga (Apr 14, 2016)

Is there such a thing as a FreeBSD toolchain for building software?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2016)

The Clang compiler and an assortment of tools are part of the base system. What are you looking for?


----------



## balanga (Apr 14, 2016)

I was wondering if there was a specific group of programs which was defined as the FreeBSD toolchain.

I would like to assemble them for use on a different OS.


----------



## kpa (Apr 14, 2016)

Roughly speaking there's just the C/C++ compiler *) and binutils that contain the assembler (/usr/bin/as), linker (/usr/bin/ld) and some other necessary utilities.

These two wiki articles are related to two projects dealing with the toolchains, they should provide a good overview of what's involved.

https://wiki.freebsd.org/BSDToolchain

https://wiki.freebsd.org/ExternalToolchain

First one is about the project to replace all GNU licenced bits and bobs in the base system with new BSD licensed equivalents. The second one is about providing support for using external (for example compilers/binutils installed from ports, possibly for the goal of cross-compiling) toolchains to compile the system sources.

*) Some parts of the C/C++ runtime libraries are part of the toolchain and some are part of the base system such as /lib/libc.so.*. Drawing the line what goes where is one the hairiest problems when replacing parts of the toolchain with alternate solutions.


----------

